# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  'Immune' to clen?

## MinkyGirl

I was curious if there is anyone else who has taken clen without having any noticeable effects? I tried it a few weeks ago, and didn't notice anything. (Except maybe just once, but it was when I had a really spicy dinner right after my dose and just got a little shaky.) I happen to come across a thread tonight that mentioned that clen might work like Ritalin in people with ADD; that it would make ADD people slow down instead of speeding up. A few years ago I was diagnosed ADD, and I had been on the highest prescribed does for a few months. Its been a year since I last took Ritalin, so I didn't put the two together. Any other ADD people here or someone who knows if this is what is happening to me?

----------


## southpaw26

the truth is that clen does nothing for some people. not sure what your diet is but that means everthing. clen alone with no diet will never work wonders for you.

----------


## MinkyGirl

> the truth is that clen does nothing for some people. not sure what your diet is but that means everthing. clen alone with no diet will never work wonders for you.


Diet is good, but I'm not basing this on long term results. I quit because I didn't feel anything at all. I didn't want to keep increasing my dose beyond what was recommended just to see if I would feel something. I just happened across one thread mentioning ADD and wondered if anyone else had any experience. I've pretty much given up on any kind of stimulant, including ECA's.

----------


## RobbieG

> Diet is good, but I'm not basing this on long term results. I quit because I didn't feel anything at all. I didn't want to keep increasing my dose beyond what was recommended just to see if I would feel something. I just happened across one thread mentioning ADD and wondered if anyone else had any experience. I've pretty much given up on any kind of stimulant, including ECA's.



Do you need stimulants if you are ADD ?

----------


## jksn

Stimulants help if you are. ADD people are usually hyperactive and the stimulant helps them calm and focus. Doctors usually prescribe Concerta or Adderall for it and it is very helpful. I'm also curiuos if the prescribed stimulants affects the clen

----------


## Farhan

i took clen for 2 weeks and only did 10 mins of light cardio to warm up before weights and i noticed a difference
i ate what i wanted too and slimed down a bit around the belly area

I wonder how much it would really work if did intence cardio and had a strict diet

----------


## humungus88

I didn't notice anything until I got over 80mcg, then I got the shakes and some mild cramping. I could of started at 80, but who knew?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

what was your dose? How did you know the dose you used was correct for you?

----------


## humungus88

> what was your dose? How did you know the dose you used was correct for you?


Who are you talking to?

----------


## STYLE74

> I was curious if there is anyone else who has taken clen without having any noticeable effects? I tried it a few weeks ago, and didn't notice anything. (Except maybe just once, but it was when I had a really spicy dinner right after my dose and just got a little shaky.) I happen to come across a thread tonight that mentioned that clen might work like Ritalin in people with ADD; that it would make ADD people slow down instead of speeding up. A few years ago I was diagnosed ADD, and I had been on the highest prescribed does for a few months. Its been a year since I last took Ritalin, so I didn't put the two together. Any other ADD people here or someone who knows if this is what is happening to me?


Besides clen not working for some people, the body gets used to the clen very fast. Many people take them like 2 days on 1 day off and certain different combinations so that their body's don't get used to them so quick. Maybe you should try some different combos like that and see if they work for you then. Like perfect stated maybe the dosage wasn't enough also. Good luck!

----------


## Superhuman

i took up to 200mcg a day and I didn't feel sh*t, just a little bit shaky the first couple days

----------


## space.ghost

Superman were you on cycle when it didn't effect you or PCT.

----------


## Superhuman

yes i was running Prop and Masteron

----------


## thunderin

Use and abuse of stimulants can lead to a predisposition for a higher tolerance than most when later using another type of stimulant.

----------


## Zandria

I ran into the same problem, I was taking Clen 20mg-80mg 6days on, 9 days off and felt nothing. I wasnt shaky, not 'speedy', and didnt feel positive sides either. I ate as i normaly did, worked out a bit harder then normal and had no increased weight loss. Im waiting a few weeks then im going to give it another go of 5 days on 8 days off 40mg-100mg. Then call it quits if still no effects.

----------


## 2475

Try Albuterol

----------


## laduem88

im on the same boat..iv gotten up to 80mcg and i dont feel a thing

----------

